# system update on rooted Nexus 7



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that I've rooted my Nexus 7 3G, my N7 just downloaded an OTA system update (Nov. 30). Can't imagine Google unrooting me with an update, but just wanted to double check with you all. Can I safely run the update without losing root? I'll bite the bullet and do it, anyway, but just curious.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You will lose root as the update reflashes the system. Just download voodoo ota root keeper from play store and protect root. Take the ota and when back on open the app and restore root. You will also probably have to flash your recovery of choice again though too.


----------



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You will lose root as the update reflashes the system. Just download voodoo ota root keeper from play store and protect root. Take the ota and when back on open the app and restore root. You will also probably have to flash your recovery of choice again though too.


Not what I wanted to hear, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good news on the system update...

Since I have SuperSU Pro, just for grins I turned on "Survival" mode and let the update run.

End result: I still have root and the TWRP recovery. I like it.

(P.S.) In SuperSU Pro, "Survival" mode is not supposed to be on for a nandroid, so I went right back in and unchecked it ... because I would surely forget to uncheck it before doing a nandroid backup sometime in the future.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Good to hear glad you got updated with not much work.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

When I applied the update it sent me to cwr. After applying the update cwr asked me if I wanted to keep root and my recovery. I said yes to both and still have both. 2 points for cwr.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

